# Bermuda Seed



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi (Aug 13, 2019)

Not sure if this is the right board to post on but where does everyone get their seed from?

Wal-mart, seed barn, home depot, amazon, lowes, sneak over to Ware's lawn and take plugs?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Obi-Lawn_Kenobi said:


> Not sure if this is the right board to post on but where does everyone get their seed from?
> 
> Wal-mart, seed barn, home depot, amazon, lowes, sneak over to Ware's lawn and take plugs?


 :lol:

Any particular variety? Johnston Seed Co. is a regional favorite.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Hancock is a good supplier.


----------



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi (Aug 13, 2019)

Ware said:


> :lol:
> 
> Any particular variety? Johnston Seed Co. is a regional favorite.


I take it the plugs are off the table? :lol:

I'm thinking the Arden-15 looks pretty good from the photos I've seen on here.


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

I used Arden 15 from hancock seed last year. Have nothing negative to say about them or the seed


----------



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi (Aug 13, 2019)

Alex_18 said:


> I used Arden 15 from hancock seed last year. Have nothing negative to say about them or the seed


Did you do a full reno?


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Hancock Seed is who I purchased my seed from.


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

Obi-Lawn_Kenobi said:


> Alex_18 said:
> 
> 
> > I used Arden 15 from hancock seed last year. Have nothing negative to say about them or the seed
> ...


Yep. Killed off St Aug and seeded Arden 15


----------



## richcat (Mar 2, 2020)

Anyone have pics as I am doing 7000sqft this June and could use any advice you have to share


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

A lot of the guys who replied to this topic have lawn journal links at the bottom of their posts. Check them out for process and photos. Spoiler alert... I used sod and didn't seed so mine will probably not be helpful for your project. Feel free to check it out anyway.


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

I used Hancock Seed and I couldn't recommend them enough. Great customer service and great prices. If your military, tell them and they will throw you an additional discount on your phone order. If you look at @ENC_Lawn or my lawn journal, you should get a pretty good idea on what to expect from Arden 15/ Princess 77 Bermuda seed. I think it was @ENC_Lawn who has a picture of Arden 15 Bermuda (seed) next to tifway 419 Bermuda (sod)and you honestly can't tell the difference.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Romangorilla said:


> I used Hancock Seed and I couldn't recommend them enough. Great customer service and great prices. If your military, tell them and they will throw you an additional discount on your phone order. If you look at @ENC_Lawn or my lawn journal, you should get a pretty good idea on what to expect from Arden 15/ Princess 77 Bermuda seed. I think it was @ENC_Lawn who has a picture of Arden 15 Bermuda (seed) next to tifway 419 Bermuda (sod)and you honestly can't tell the difference.


Comparison Picture.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Here is a picture of my backyard.

It was seeded with both Princess 77 Bermuda and Arden 15 Bermuda.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Here is a picture of my backyard.
> 
> It was seeded with both Princess 77 Bermuda and Arden 15 Bermuda.


Beautiful and looks dense!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

ctrav said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a picture of my backyard.
> ...


Thank you!


----------

